# Dell E228wfp 22" Lcd Monitor



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jul 25, 2007)

Dell E228WFP

  Oh finally I got it delivered today. I’m struck with viral fever so I’m   at home thus I received the delivery myself. Delivery was done by ASL guy today at 11.30 am.


  Details regarding purchase are:
  Total payment: rs 19,000/- inc. of tax & delivery for 1 power cord & 1 monitor

  Date of receiving quotation: 29 June
  Date of sending cash:   5 July    by dd through speed post
  Date of delivery: today i.e.  July 25

  Bundle: VGA cable, DVI-D cable, stand, 22”panel, Driver cd(my revision is A 01 )

  Monitor details : dvi-d hdcp enabled input, vga input, wall mountable(wall mounting  stand sold in US separately) , 22”  in   16:10 ratio,1680x1050 max & native resolution , TN panel ….more here


*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/e228wfp?c=in&cs=inbsd1&l=en&s=bsd 

  I have mentioned my intentions for this monitor here:

  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63390



PICS


View attachment 1005

View attachment 1006

View attachment 1007

View attachment 1008

View attachment 1009

  I quickly set upped this monitor on a P4 1.7, 845 ge based machine (845 graphics controller), monitor detected analog input and ran at factory settings . 

  I watched tv through compro videomate tv gold plus 2(rf) on this monitor and I was amazed at brightness & contrast ratio at factory calibrated settings, though factory settings are not suitable for normal work like internet browsing(they would strain ur eyes toooo much)  . Next I watched a 720 x 480 resolution DVD–video with nero showtime and was again amazed at contrast ratio .

  Now I compare my 22” Dell E228WFP with my 19” Samsung Sync master 940BW 

  Both of them are tn panels. When I watched tv (a live broadcast of cricket match  on tensports) on  Dell E228WFP it had some sort of ghosting whereas syncmaster 940bw never had any sort of ‘noticeable’ ghosting so my conclusion here is 940bw has better RTA  than dell e228wfp .In dvd movie or in any other channel I didn’t noticed any ghosting in dell monitor.


  My conclusion: a bigger screen only can make tv and movies experience spectacular so dell’s e228wfp @ 19k is a clear winner there. For  a 22” 1680x1050 monitor @ 19k rs dell e228wfp is unbeatable . Though color perfectionists should always stay away from any tn panel they should look for 8 bit panels. But I can conclude that this 22” tn monitor is very good for using it as a tv…...and that’s my intentions for it………………

  I’m excited for getting dth for this beauty …

  Any further queries are welcomed……………….


----------



## pannaguma (Jul 25, 2007)

cool review. do follow up with your experience after tweaking the settings to give optimal performance. few questions:
1>where do u live and from where/whom did u buy it from?
2>why did u choose this 22" lcd monitor, ie why is it better than the competition?


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jul 25, 2007)

1. DELHI ; DIRECTLY FROM DELL call helpline
2. Hmmm..look here


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61459

specifically

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=537161&postcount=9


----------



## pannaguma (Jul 25, 2007)

ok thanx. yeah 22" are yet to become mainstream.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jul 26, 2007)

pannaguma said:
			
		

> yeah 22" are yet to become mainstream.



 sure 22"s are yet to become mainstream in India but that really doesn’t justifies their overpricing by manufactures in India .

let me tell u my personal experience…
  I was looking for 22” monitor in Nehru place and went to ##(#=r) systems…I asked that half bald middle aged guy there for Samsung 226bw , he quoted 26.5k for that………oh I asked him why a 22” tn  panel is priced such extraordinarily . He gave me a daunting reply, he told me that a 26” Samsung lcd tv costs 35k so a 22” Samsung monitor is justified at 26.5k……., oh my god I was shocked these people don’t even know that a 26” lcd tv is a native 8 bit panel whereas that 226bw is a damn tn panel, I shook my head and came back home
  I’m worried for my poor fellow ignorant country mates!!!!!!!


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jul 26, 2007)

NEHRU PLACE GUYS SUCK BIG TIME...............................all lalas who had money have opened a shop there with no brains  applied.


----------



## ashnik (Jul 26, 2007)

what's the diff between tn panel and 8 bit panel


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jul 27, 2007)

ashnik said:
			
		

> what's the diff between tn panel and 8 bit panel


better look here

*www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/panel_technologies.htm

*www.tftcentral.co.uk/specs.htm



> TN Film is only a true 6-bit technology, but is able to offer a  16.2 million, and now even a 16.7 million, colour palette thanks to dithering  and Frame Rate Control methods





			
				ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> NEHRU PLACE GUYS SUCK BIG TIME...............................all lalas who had money have opened a shop there with no brains  applied.



 exactly true..
now situation is growing even worse there, those people are now just adamant for selling cheap and crappy peripherals 

  oh none of them in meghdoot building had compro gold plus 2 or winfast tv 2000  cards , all of them had techcom , intex , frontech ,gadmei …….oh list goes on . one cant even find  Logitech speakers there. THEY SUCK…SUCK….SUCK


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 27, 2007)

19k for a 22 inch is pretty good


----------



## anupamsps (Jul 28, 2007)

nice price. can anyone tell me what does samsung equivalent cost? one more thing i wish to use my tv connection(tatasky) with the monitor. How should i proceed. How is the performance ?
                     thanks


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 29, 2007)

though I am late to comment, but congrats, really, thats a cool monitor !!!


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jul 29, 2007)

ashnik said:
			
		

> what's the diff between tn panel and 8 bit panel


 slightly wrong question, TN is not comparable with 8bits but I will answer briefly.

TN is a technology for making LCD & can acheive faster pixel moment such as 2-6ms at the cost of loosing viewing angle & lesser bits.

More bits moved in lesser time will require far more resourses so they reduce the bits & the color accuracy is reduced but faster speeds are acheived.

Most 8bits panel will be expensive & wont be using TN technology, instead they use better ones such as PVA/S-IPS etc............ etc there are few more.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jul 29, 2007)

anupamsps said:
			
		

> nice price. can anyone tell me what does samsung equivalent cost?



 22" tn samsung226 bw for rs 26.5k  nehru place on june 29....



			
				anupamsps said:
			
		

> one more thing i wish to use my tv connection(tatasky) with the monitor. How should i proceed. How is the performance ?
> thanks



one short answer .........it rocks



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> though I am late to comment, but congrats, really, thats a cool monitor !!!



thanks cheeta


----------



## joelf15 (Jul 29, 2007)

hey my 22" from dell is on the way too...cant wait for it!!!!..Delivery date on the    site 2nd aug!!!..Will review it wen i get it!!!


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Aug 7, 2007)

how about purchasing Viewsonic 22"  model 2245WM for 17500/-
www.viewsonic.com/products/desktopdisplays/lcddisplays/xseries/vx2245wm/


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Nov 20, 2007)

Finally my dad gave it up. He is sick of laptops small screen & touch pad…so he wanted a desktop now with a big screen…so another E228WFP is in the house. Finally now I would get rid of my 19” Samsung 940BW…



*img152.imageshack.us/img152/9581/42nov07td2.th.jpg 
  Details regarding purchase…                                                                                                                             Bought it from DELL India for Rs 15460/- inc.  TAX & DELIVERY with 5 YRS WARRANTY. Cash sent on 7 nov by credit card & Received delivery on19 nov.
  I got this discount as I’m a previous DELL customer i.e. I also bought one E228WFP   back in July 07 for myself for 19k with 3 yrs warranty.  
  This monitor is a A02 revision whereas the other one (July 07) is A01. I cant find any difference between them till now..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 18, 2008)

Just received this mailer from dell, the prices have reduced further though this is limited time offer.
*img175.imageshack.us/img175/8236/dellrv8.jpg*img175.imageshack.us/img175/8236/dellrv8.th.jpg


----------



## ashu_dps (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Vivek

Have u used tata sky with this monitor ?

I want to buy this for my tata sky but i want inputs from someone who has used it.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Mar 20, 2008)

ashu_dps said:


> Hey Vivek
> 
> Have u used tata sky with this monitor ?
> 
> I want to buy this for my tata sky but i want inputs from someone who has used it.



yeah with compro videomate tv gold plus 2

after a hell of a pain with color adjustments with nvidia control panel  i was able to get decent color i.e according to my tastes..

picture quality is quite decent somewhat like cheppo lcd tv's but i would prefer it over 29" CRT TV ANYDAY,but if u are expecting it to be a replacement for a bravia or R8 then u are grossly mistaken..


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 4, 2008)

According to *tinyurl.com/3xhayx (That's the Dell website; Tinyurl is used as the original url is a bit long) the current price of Dell E228WFP 22" WideScreen Flat Panel Monitor is Rs. 13,162. Does this include taxes and shipping?

Btw, thanks for this nice review!


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 4, 2008)

Chaitanya said:


> According to *tinyurl.com/3xhayx (That's the Dell website; Tinyurl is used as the original url is a bit long) the current price of Dell E228WFP 22" WideScreen Flat Panel Monitor is Rs. 13,162. Does this include taxes and shipping?
> 
> Btw, thanks for this nice review!



no that does not include tax..

but anyways if u are good at bargaining then u can get that E228WFP for 14k inc. of all with 5yrs warranty directly from dell...


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 4, 2008)

^^ The total price (including all the taxes and shipping) is Rs. 14,980. A 3 year warranty is also provided.

Did you get that for 14k with 5yrs warranty?


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 4, 2008)

Chaitanya said:


> Did you get that for 14k with 5yrs warranty?



i got one of it for 19k with 3 yrs warranty inc. tax when listed price was 21k with 3 yrs warranty inc. tax

i got second one for 15.5k with 5 yrs warranty inc. tax when listed price was 17k with 5yrs warranty inc. tax


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 4, 2008)

how do u order a Dell LCD monitor? What about the repairing & service?

I m looking at the Dell 8 bit 2007WFP panel but it is very costly, will going for 6 bit for my universal usage be good enough or should i buy the 8 bit panel?


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 5, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> how do u order a Dell LCD monitor? What about the repairing & service?


orders for dell monitors can be only placed online.All u have to do is fill that appropriate form on their site then dell rep. will contact u for further details..
payment can be done by DD,credit card 
product would be delivered within 14 days at max


as far as service is concerned 
dell service is among the best aftersales support in India....
replacements would be done at ur door steps without any hassles 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I m looking at the Dell 8 bit 2007WFP panel but it is very costly, will going for 6 bit for my universal usage be good enough or should i buy the 8 bit panel?



8 bit panel would definitely pay u if u know what are u buying for what purpose...


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 5, 2008)

> 8 bit panel would definitely pay u if u know what are u buying for what purpose...


 
That's the problem, I don't know what to buy


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey man, i am going to order this LCD. I am just worried about the DVI Cable. I hope they provide everything in the package! 

Thanks, again for this thread. It helped me!


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 6, 2008)

Chaitanya said:


> Hey man, i am going to order this LCD. I am just worried about the DVI Cable. I hope they provide everything in the package!



proceed

vga & single link dvi-d cables are included in the package


----------



## Ponmayilal (Apr 6, 2008)

^ Instead you can go in for  
*Dell SP2208WFP 22" WideScreen Flat Panel Monitor With Webcam*  for Rs.15,386/- *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/compare.aspx/20lcd?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs

It is HDMI/HDCP ready, though you may not get full HD resolution of 1080p.Since 24" (1080p) monitors still cost a bomb, I am half inclined to place an order for this.

This 22'' monitor has recently been the the PC Magazine Editor's choice (31 March 2008 ).See *www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2280408,00.asp

The prices mentioned in their website are the base price. Taxes and shipping are extra. You may get an exact quote by calling DELL directly.


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 6, 2008)

Ponmayilal said:


> ^ Instead you can go in for
> *Dell SP2208WFP 22" WideScreen Flat Panel Monitor With Webcam*  for Rs.15,386/-
> 
> The prices mentioned in their website are the base price. Taxes and shipping are extra. You may get an exact quote by calling DELL directly.



The Dell SP2208WFP 22" will cost me about 16.5k~17k which includes taxes + shipping charges + octroi. The octroi charges for Pune (that's my current location) are 7% of the total amount. So i will have to shell out Rs. 980 more..  

Things were going out of my budget, so finally i settled for the Dell E228WFP 22" WideScreen Flat Panel Monitor for Rs. 14,980 (which includes shipping + taxes + octroi)

Many people forget that octroi is charged in some states of India and Maharashtra is included in this list. Even i was not expecting this much price, but this time i can't do anything. I'll talk about this with the Dell people.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Apr 6, 2008)

ya, I understand.When one keeps aiming high and high, finally a stage is reached when even one to two K more looks uphill, and one has to tone down.Anyways, enjoy your new monitor.


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 6, 2008)

Ponmayilal said:


> ya, I understand.When one keeps aiming high and high, finally a stage is reached when even one to two K more looks uphill, and one has to tone down.Anyways, enjoy your new monitor.



Now, i think you got the point!

Exactly!

Now i am going to buy a 15k product. Then there's another product for just 2k more. (Like the monitor that you have suggested). But then there's another one for 19k (If we add 2k to the 17k). So there's no limit.

But i am happy with my choice. 
Thanks guys for your replies!


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 6, 2008)

Ponmayilal said:


> ^ Instead you can go in for
> *Dell SP2208WFP 22" WideScreen Flat Panel Monitor With Webcam*  for Rs.15,386/- *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/compare.aspx/20lcd?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs
> 
> It is HDMI/HDCP ready, though you may not get full HD resolution of 1080p.Since 24" (1080p) monitors still cost a bomb, I am half inclined to place an order for this.
> ...



AFAIF DELL SP2208WFP is an overrated monitor with an inferior panel..

best monitors in 22" categories from dell are ultrasharp 2208WFP & E228WFP as far as color reproduction is concerned..these two monitors use better quality panel

it is weird but true that SP2208WFP is inferior ..


----------



## Ponmayilal (Apr 6, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> AFAIF DELL SP2208WFP is an overrated monitor with an inferior panel..
> 
> best monitors in 22" categories from dell are ultrasharp 2208WFP & E228WFP as far as color reproduction is concerned..these two monitors use better quality panel
> 
> it is weird but true that SP2208WFP is inferior ..


 
I have already referenced PC Magazine's review dated 31 March 2008.As regards color reproduction this is what it says _".... TrueColor enables the SP2208WFP to display 92 percent of the NTSC color spectrum, whereas standard monitors typically display 72 percent."_

This is what ZDNet's review dated 01 April 2008 says _" The Dell SP2208WFP turned in unparalleled performance on our __DisplayMate__ benchmarks. Along with the __Samsung 2232GW__, it separated itself from the pack. The SP2208WFP's aggregate score of 90 on our DisplayMate suite of tests is the highest such score we've seen to date. There was no area of weakness. It scored highly throughout, with top scores on grayscale and color tests and uniformity and sharpness tests."_
 *review.zdnet.com/lcd-monitors/dell-sp2208wfp/4505-3174_16-32909878.html

Both have used the industry standard Displaymate to test and have arrived at essentially the same results certifying its stellar performance.

Based on the above two reviews and other customer reviews here and there, I have decided to go in for one in the next one or two days.

and yes it is a TN panel *as is E228wfp*, but more refined feature wise and performance wise.Why compare it with Ultrasharp which has a superior panel no doubt, but also will cost a bomb?(*Dell india site does not list Ultrasharp 2208WFP and its price,* but 20" itself costs above Rs.18900 and 24" about Rs.45,000) 

I shall only be glad to know the basis on which you have expressed that SP2208WFP has an *inferior panel and color reproduction* as compared to E2208WFP, before I take the plunge .


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 6, 2008)

^^ based upon views of experienced users who have owned all 3 of them..
secondly ultrasharp 2208WFP is also a TN, 2007WFP is S-IPS ,S-PVA & 2408 S-PVA....currently 2208 ultrasharp has been disabled at dell india site

world wide E228WFP has most happy users


----------



## Ponmayilal (Apr 6, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> ^^ based upon views of experienced users who have owned all 3 of them..
> world wide E228WFP has most happy users


 
Since you have not given out any documented evidence in proof of what you have said, I shall give it a pass and take the plunge


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey guys, please take it easy!

Well, according to my knowledge, the E228WFP has the backlight bleeding problem. Some people are saying that this monitor is not at all suited for graphic designers are the colours are not reproduced at their best. This monitor is very good for gaming and watching movies. I have gathered this much information after reading various reviews.

@vivekbabbudelhi
Can you tell me what all advantages/disadvantages did you notice in this (E228WFP) monitor? Well, in all the reviews that i have read, they are saying that this monitor is very good for multimedia.

Haven't read much about the SP2208WFP.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 7, 2008)

my understanding is based upon the reading of forums where multiple users have owned those panels...

IMHO good forums are best place to learn & understand facts rather than biased reviews as review conditions & usage conditions are world apart

as far as backlight bleeding is concerned,AFAIK almost every other Lcd monitor has this problem anywhere from E228WFP to ULTRASHARP 2208WFP TO ULTRASHARP 2007WFP TO 2408WFP TO 3008WFP.....

its upto the user how much can he tolerate

in last 3 years i have myself owned 4 top quality lcd monitors plus  i have helped about 10-12 different other people in person  in their rigs...so my opinion goes this way..

my last words on this topic

out
vivek


----------



## Ponmayilal (Apr 7, 2008)

DELL SP2208WFP user reviews here:
1. *reviews.pricegrabber.com/flat-panel-lcd-monitors/m/59150030/st=product/sv=review/

7 reviews and all 7 five star rating. manipulated? I shall not say.

2. *reviews.dell.com/2341/320-6252/reviews.htm

131 reviews with an average rating of 4.5 out of 5. manipulation by DELL? I shall not say unless I can prove it. 

3.Two Expert reviews by PC Magazine and ZDNet-References already given. biased? I shall not say. 

4. Forums: yes,I have seen some discussions in techenclave.com where viekbabbudelhi is a member. And so am I . Any one even without membership check out this or any other forum whether anything that it is an inferior panel is given out by the experienced users between the two cousins.

I am an ordinary user. Except that I own a DELL Ultrasharp 1704FPT for the last three or four years, I have not owned  or seen any other flat panels in my life , much less any significant number of the recently introduced SP2208WFP.So I shall only present what I have come across for you to see and decide and shall not make any seemingly unreal statements with the limited exposure at best


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 7, 2008)

^^ look i have nothing to prove nor anything to suggest

DELL SP2208WFP is a RTA overdriven panel..
RTA have their own sorts of problems in comparison to panels without RTA

RTA errors are one hell of a pain for TN panels, remember viewsonic 19" VX series

for a TN panel non-RTA response time of 5ms is just great
when non-RTA response time is more than 5ms then manufacturers resort to RTA overdrive

more or less  TN panels with RTA are prone to errors ranging from pixelation in text to choppy frames..

best TN panels are ones without RTA having response time of 5ms or less

FYI SP2208WFP has RTA errors associated with pixelation in text

hope it helps everyone


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 7, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> yeah with compro videomate tv gold plus 2
> 
> after a hell of a pain with color adjustments with nvidia control panel  i was able to get decent color i.e according to my tastes..
> 
> picture quality is quite decent somewhat like cheppo lcd tv's but i would prefer it over 29" CRT TV ANYDAY,but if u are expecting it to be a replacement for a bravia or R8 then u are grossly mistaken..



Does it require seperate set top box for TataSky?


----------



## adithyagenius (Apr 7, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> ^^ look i have nothing to prove nor anything to suggest
> 
> DELL SP2208WFP is a RTA overdriven panel..
> RTA have their own sorts of problems in comparison to panels without RTA
> ...



I am confused. Is RTA too big a problem? Will it spoil my high end gaming and hdrip watching or is it like the vaguely percievable difference between 320kbps mp3 and 1mbps flac?

I am planning to buy this or 248wfp. How bad is the viewing angle problem. Suppose I am sitting straight ahead of it centre. Wont the edges look like photo negatives because I am looking at them at an angle?

its a big help if you answer. Please mention if there are any options for aspect ratio corrections for 4:3 like 1024*768 and 16:9 resolution in the OSD. I am asking this because I want to play Neverwinter nights at 800*600. I have no problems if black bands appear on sides.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, @vivekbabbudelhi, for bringing out RTA (Response Time acceleration) 
( I would still have appreciated had you come out with this when I specifcally asked on what basis you consider the SP2208 panel inferior than that of E2208.You only chose to give a convoluted reply on biased reviews, user experiences in enlightening forums and blah blah  ) 

Coming to RTA, RTA,as its name implies, is implemented by various manufacturers to improve the response time to reduce ghosting..

True it may introduce undesired artifacts.Not all implementations are same and equal.Manufacturer X's implementation may be better than manufacturer Y's implementation.

That RTA is employed by itself does not mean that an inferior panel has been used.. Even on the same 5ms panel as used in E2208, it can be implemented to improve it further.Unless there is authentic information to the contrary, I would personally avoid making such a statement in any authoritative fashion.

I do not think that the expert reviews failed to appreciate the fact that RTA is implemented.It is very much evident in the specifications. The reviews bring out clearly the text readability and the settings required for a better readability and occassional artifacts.As evident from the user reviews text readability as an issue is brought out   by a minority of users.

That brings out the priority issue.If what all one requires is text readability and display of still images on his monitor, and does not mind slight ghosting in moving images, then he can jollywell go for E2208 and save himself a couple of thousands.

But if one is into home video and gaming and is sensitive to even slight ghosting (as most users are) then spend another two thousand and go in for SP2208.Majority of the users are satisfied and HDMI input gets you ready to couple it with HDMI output devices  and gives exclusive bragging rights

And I will definitely come out with a review when SP2208 reaches my table. Bye to all in this thread.


----------



## adithyagenius (Apr 7, 2008)

so hows the readability. I will have to a lot of programming in 8086, 8051 emulators as well as lot of normal programming and reading. Generalaly 4-5 hours in a sitting. I dont want eye strain and I want gaming as well. So is the readability acceptable? I heard "i" looks wierd on this monitor. is it true?


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 7, 2008)

here is an interesting thread regarding SP22208WFP/E228WFP/US2208WFP

*forums.erodov.com/showthread.php?t=5837

dingemini312 there is dinesh.he organizes GO's for dell monitors & is very experienced  with dell monitors..

after seeing all sorts of issues with RTA/RTC overdrives, i wouldn't recommend a TN with overdrive anyway..
most of overdriven TN panels run into issues like LG226WTQ overdrive issues 

a TN screen with 5ms response time without overdrive is nice for most users

btw HDMI is nothing but DVI-D + digital audio ...digital audio basically comes out in form of analog audio output from monitor

any monitor with dvi-d is compatible with hdmi using a simple hdmi-dvi-d adapter for getting video signal


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 8, 2008)

╬Switch╬ said:


> Does it require seperate set top box for TataSky?



no ,using composite connection .i would be getting ir blaster to control STB very soon



adithyagenius said:


> I am confused. Is RTA too big a problem?



generally yes but depends upon implementation to implementation,but my answer is  avoid panels with RTA



adithyagenius said:


> I am planning to buy this or 248wfp. How bad is the viewing angle problem. Suppose I am sitting straight ahead of it centre. Wont the edges look like photo negatives because I am looking at them at an angle?



E228WFP or E248WFP would be nice

any TN panel is nice upto an angle of 120-130 degrees..



adithyagenius said:


> I am confused. Is RTA too big a problem?



generally yes but depends upon implementation to implementation,but my answer is  avoid panels with RTA



adithyagenius said:


> its a big help if you answer. Please mention if there are any options for aspect ratio corrections for 4:3 like 1024*768 and 16:9 resolution in the OSD. I am asking this because I want to play Neverwinter nights at 800*600. I have no problems if black bands appear on sides.



if u are using pc to connect to monitor then graphics driver & software would do scaling for u.U don't need to be worried about scaling anyway...


----------



## adithyagenius (Apr 9, 2008)

^^ thanks for you reply. You did not get my question regarding edges. see the ascii diagram below

```
lcd side view
eyes=eyes
blue = ray trace to eyes from screen.


|[color=blue]\[/color]
| [color=blue]\[/color]
|  [color=blue]\[/color]
|[color=blue]---[/color](eyes)
|  [color=blue]/[/color]
| [color=blue]/[/color]
|[color=blue]/[/color]
```

now i am looking at the centre of the screen directly with 0 degree viewing angle. No problem here. But lets say i want to see the top and bottom edges of the screen to see my health , ammo etc, i would be looking at the them at steep angles. Wouldn't the display look bad at the edges.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 9, 2008)

adithyagenius said:


> ^^ thanks for you reply. You did not get my question regarding edges. see the ascii diagram below
> 
> ```
> lcd side view
> ...



looking at ur diagram i feel ur unnecessarily bothered...

viewing angles are not an issue unless u keep ur monitor at desk & see it by sitting at ur floor or  view it from extreme sides like at an angle of  70/140 degrees taking panel as base

IME TN's are nice upto 60/120 or 65/130 degrees either way taking panel as base in horizontal & middle of panel as starting point...


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 9, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> looking at ur diagram i feel ur unnecessarily bothered...
> 
> viewing angles are not an issue unless u keep ur monitor at desk & see it by sitting at ur floor or  view it from extreme sides like at an angle of  70/140 degrees taking panel as base
> 
> IME TN's are nice upto 60/120 or 65/130 degrees either way taking panel as base in horizontal & middle of panel as starting point...





+100...

ppl always talk abt un-necassarily abt viewing angle....how are they goin to view the screen upside down..or while yoga or gymnastics....

i think this one has enough for normal ppl..not the paranoid ones..heheh


----------



## adithyagenius (Apr 9, 2008)

Many places i read that this panel's horizantal viewing angle is decent but vertical is screwed. Thats why I needed to know about top and bottom edge.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 10, 2008)

vertical & horizontal viewing angle is  both 60/120 to 65/125 degrees both ways taking panel as base


----------



## jamesmartin (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey Guys, I’m impressed with the model that you all are talking about but I would recommend checking out the Samsung Sync Master. The spec is really mind-blowing along with the price as compared to the Samsung T220. Here’s one place I came across with a good range and reasonable prices *www.checkcost.co.uk/lcd-tft-monitors/c/4233/, I’m very found of playing games myself, so even I bought one and my personal experience says that you should opt for it…. –  best of luck…


----------



## desiibond (Sep 4, 2008)

For T220, cnet says: 

The good:
Smashing good looks; matte finish means less glare than with glossy screens.

The bad:
A tad on the pricey side; merely average performance and feature set; wobbly stand.

The bottom line:
The Samsung T220 might be the most stylish LCD monitor we've seen, but average feature set and performance diminish its overall appeal. Despite its flashy looks, it's best used as a simple, productivity display.

-------------------------
Moreover, cnet video shows that the monitor shakes a lot due to bad stand and display is not top notch.

they recommend 2208wfp coz it's cheaper, has webcam, hdmi and usb ports. And also, outperforms T220.


----------

